# wireless



## rbrick49 (Sep 8, 2020)

Does any one know if freebsd 13.0 is going to have better wireless support than 12.1 my wireless nic doesnt show up on 12.1 heres my wirless nic
Network:
  Device-1: Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200 driver: iwlwifi 

  Device-2: Intel I211 Gigabit Network driver: igb


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 8, 2020)

rbrick49 said:


> Device-1: Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200 driver: iwlwifi



There is no driver available on any version, yet:






						244261 – Add support for Intel AX200 (iwx) wireless devices
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				






rbrick49 said:


> Device-2: Intel I211 Gigabit Network driver: igb



That device is supported by em(4).


----------



## rbrick49 (Sep 8, 2020)

ok thanks


----------

